# NCEES Problem 519 (Thermo/Fluids)



## M.E. Nebraska (Mar 31, 2008)

Turbine Question on NCEES Sample Questions &amp; Solutions Manual (#519)

Question asks for the mass flow rate to the inlet of Turbine.

Turbine Inlet (1)

p1=900 psia

T1= 900 F

h1 = 1452 Btu/lb

Turbine Outlet #1

p2=60 psia

h1=1201 Btu/lb

m2=m1*10%

Tubine Outlet #2

p3=1 psia

h3=970 Btu/lbm

W = Output of Turbine - 10,000 kW or 34,130,000 Btu/hr

NCEES Solution

W=m1* ((1*(h1-h2)+0.9*(h2-h3))

If you use W = m1* (0.1*(h1-h2) + 0.9*(h1-h3)) you get the same answer. Is this by coincidence or is my equation valid?


----------

